# Don't put your stupid hat on!



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I am _loving _the statement by the Gov. of NC warning people not to go out on the roads in ice and snow. It is about time for someone to state it like it is. CBS news had a state worker at a prison complaining that someone else caused her car to get stuck. Uhhh, really? We need to change the slogan from "Here's yer sign" to "Here's yer hat."


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Amen!!! 
I think also in that segment didn't they show the lady that had no power and of course she had no food... her statement was "no power, no food" they were putting down a plate of potato chips for the kids...Really!!! I live in Kansas and have known that the storm was coming... and she didn't even bother to go to the store.... I am orginally from the South, we weren't use to that weather,but holy cow if they said there was ice or snow coming i was at the store first back then....


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Harry most of em still did't listen though. Herd through the grape vine last night... that being we were under a state of emergency that if you were caught out (driving) with out a good excuse you got a ticket.

Hmmm, maybe we got a keeper Governor.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We live in an area where people are more independent and farm-mentality. I don't know anyone who went out on the roads yesterday. I didn't even go to the store before the storm (which we knew about DAYS beforehand), because I had plenty of food and even milk and bread. 

I just took the dog out and there's a 1/2 inch crust of ice on top of 6 inches of snow. Anyone who drives on that is just asking for a wreck. I heard that 12 people died in the South, and there were more than 200 crashes in Georgia.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I told DH that when someone at works starts to tell him about some dumb idea they have (you can always see it coming!!) that he should say "Now, don't put your stupid hat on!" !! 

At least the folks in Atlanta, learned a lesson! I guess NC have learned their lesson now! I've lived in both states and found that anyone south of Richmond can not drive in the snow. The folks in Richmond can barely drive in the rain!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

If you ever need a refresher on how people think, watch Judge Judy for a month. Some folks brain does not contain the "reasoning" section.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I guess it was good for cbs to spend the time showing that "no power--no food--potato chips" woman on the national news . . . . . .
Excellent example of the dumbed down sheeple who rely on the goobermint to think for them...

flip side was seeing empty roads etc. etc. . . meaning that at least --some-- of the population is still capable of thinking..........


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"The folks in Richmond can barely drive in the rain!!" LOL! Went through the Richmond area one night on I-95 in a rainstorm, and you are SOOOO right about that. I felt safer driving on the old seven mile bridge to Key West (which was as wide as a narrow country road for seven miles with 18 wheelers coming across at 60 mph).


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh Harry, that drive was scary. I used to be so afraid of a flat tire or breakdown.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL the "Dunce Cap" is politically incorrect these days.....that slope was slippery and fast to the bottom, too


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Only thing I've seen on our road was a PENNDOT truck and a few snowmobiles. We have 4 wheel drives, yet I have no need to, nor intention of going on the road for a few days.

Matt


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

But Matt I gots to go . . All I's got is tater chips for the kids....
. . You must help me . . . . . . . .


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

"snow cones"...LOL!

Matt


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim-mi said:


> But Matt I gots to go . . All I's got is tater chips for the kids....
> . . You must help me . . . . . . . .


Jim I can sends you a snooooooows ball but you probablys alreadys gots ones of thoose.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Some of the people out don't have a good excuse, some might. But I'd like to make a few corrections on this thread before it goes too far.

Having a lot of experience driving mountain roads in bad conditions, I know exactly what that woman was talking about who blamed the car in front of her when she got stuck.
When driving on icy roads, especially hills.......
Don't stop
Don't stop
Don't stop......
Or we'll ALL be stuck.
Secondly, if you listened closely, she was a corrections officer.
Unless you just want to open the gates, someone is going to have to show up for 3 shifts, 24/7 at the jailhouse.

Lastly, I like the Governor's comment, but i'd gladly consider a trade with another state.......although after seeing the goofballs in the governor mansions of other states, I'm not so sure that would be an improvement.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Having a lot of experience driving mountain roads in bad conditions, I know exactly what that woman was talking about who blamed the car in front of her when she got stuck.
When driving on icy roads, especially hills.......
Don't stop
Don't stop
Don't stop......
Or we'll ALL be stuck.
Secondly, if you listened closely, she was a corrections officer.

Odd, but you just placed the thrust of my response right in there. "Closely."
Having done my fair share of driving in snow, one of the cardinal rules is to not follow closely enough that the person ahead of you is going to dictate how you drive.

Unless you just want to open the gates, someone is going to have to show up for 3 shifts, 24/7 at the jailhouse.

Which makes me wonder... if she can't get out, who is going to man the barricades? One can make the logical jump that conditions are bad on both sides of the road. Even at one of the Atlanta tv stations they were mentioning how they slept on the floor above the studio so that they could cover their next shifts.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

You don't need to follow closely to have other dictate how you drive. We have a massive hill to leave our neighborhood and hubby went to go to work one day when a police car was sliding down sideways. He had no where to go but back down which he did quickly.

So we've got a foot of snow and right now we're getting freezing rain on Long Island. We will switch back to snow and get another 4-5" tonight. I have a roaster chicken in the oven and will have it with mashed potatoes, stuffing, carrots, green beans and gravy. For dessert, we'll have apple cake and ice cream. Had the power gone out, I'd have cut up the chicken and cooked it on the stove but the rest would be the same. The apple cake would be an apple crisp in the fireplace. We have more than enough food for days and we're hunkered down for now except my one daughter who HAS to get to the grocery store because most of the staff didn't come in but there are plenty of customers. I'd personally shut down since we are in a state of emergency but that just makes sense and we don't live in a world that makes sense. :flame:


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

*sigh*
I guess I'm going to have to explain this in great detail in order to make myself clear.
The night I had to leave my truck halfway up a hill, I was not even following anyone, but a bunch of drunks coming _down_ the hill made me stop before I got to the curve as both of us needed the full 2 lanes to negotiate the curve safely on that slippery night. Instead of him waiting on me to get all the way up, he had to start down it, forcing me to stop on the ice, lose traction and not be able to start again without sliding sideways off the mountain.
Same thing happened to my wife when she had a CDL on a mountain pass in the Rockies.
Same thing has happened on a road here near Asheville, Long Shoals road, whenever someone stops half way up the hill and any other car is within a 1/4 mile of the stopped car.
You don't have to be close to them, unless you consider 100 car lengths close.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

farmrbrown said:


> *sigh*
> I guess I'm going to have to explain this in great detail in order to make myself clear.
> The night I had to leave my truck halfway up a hill, I was not even following anyone, but a bunch of drunks coming _down_ the hill made me stop before I got to the curve as both of us needed the full 2 lanes to negotiate the curve safely on that slippery night. Instead of him waiting on me to get all the way up, he had to start down it, forcing me to stop on the ice, lose traction and not be able to start again without sliding sideways off the mountain.
> Same thing happened to my wife when she had a CDL on a mountain pass in the Rockies.
> ...


Yep - it just takes some circumstance to make you have to stop your momentum. If you do, you're toast!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

farmrbrown said:


> *sigh*
> I guess I'm going to have to explain this in great detail in order to make myself clear.
> The night I had to leave my truck halfway up a hill, I was not even following anyone, but a bunch of drunks coming _down_ the hill made me stop before I got to the curve as both of us needed the full 2 lanes to negotiate the curve safely on that slippery night. Instead of him waiting on me to get all the way up, he had to start down it, forcing me to stop on the ice, lose traction and not be able to start again without sliding sideways off the mountain.
> Same thing happened to my wife when she had a CDL on a mountain pass in the Rockies.
> ...


Going out of a parking lot at a prison, I'd be willing to bet that the officer was a _lot_ closer than 100 car lengths.

I understand your point. If I stop and consider it, I am stuck here because I know that there is a possibility of someone sideways on a road in the area, and I am therefore "in theory" at their mercy. I guess I should be complaining about them and blaming them (unless they die, in which case it was a terrible "accident").


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thanks but no thanks Tarheel . . . .I've got no less than 3.5 feet of snow on the level ground outside. Drive way has plowed banks up to 8 feet...

If you wish I could load up many cubic yards of snow and deliver it......

In a storage box some where I've got many many trophy's from my days of sports car racing on the ice...........great times. . . great memories . . . . . 


cbs on the evening news carried all that stuff about all the "pre" warnings for the southern states storm . . . . . . So why oh why was there still an element of dumbies who did nothing about it . . . . .?????????????????

My area is likely to get another 4" of snow tonight . . . . . .ho-hum . . . . .


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Jim-mi said:


> cbs on the evening news carried all that stuff about all the "pre" warnings for the southern states storm . . . . . . So why oh why was there still an element of dumbies who did nothing about it . . . . .?????????????????


This is exactly what gets me! I knew on Sunday that a storm was coming and I wrote up my grocery list for the week. I was too lazy to go food shopping on Sunday so I went on Monday and stocked up. I was all set way back then for this storm on Thursday. Why can't others plan like that? It really wasn't THAT hard!


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

Roadking said:


> "snow cones"...LOL!
> 
> Matt


lemon flavored....


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm amazed at how fast people still try to drive on snow/ice covered roads.


----------



## teachermom44 (Feb 8, 2012)

The people in Raleigh should have known better. The whole getting stuck on the interstate happened about 8 years ago. I was there then but in a rural part of the county, so I avoided the interstate and never stopped moving even when it meant I had to cut through parking lots. I'm in a different part of the state now that doesn't usually get much snow but we did this time. The difference between us and Raleigh is that we're a military town and we didn't all hop on the roads at the same time to get home.

I will admit we did go for a ride today, the 6 of us have been stuck in the house for too long.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Annsni said:


> This is exactly what gets me! I knew on Sunday that a storm was coming and I wrote up my grocery list for the week. I was too lazy to go food shopping on Sunday so I went on Monday and stocked up. I was all set way back then for this storm on Thursday. Why can't others plan like that? It really wasn't THAT hard!


If someone wasn't able to get to the store for milk or fresh whatever, they should at least have some cans of soup or mac and cheese or SOMETHING in their house. To not have *anything* at home except potato chips is irresponsible as a parent. :facepalm:


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

farmerj said:


> lemon flavored....


Caution yellow snow may not contain lemon :thumb:


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Annsni said:


> This is exactly what gets me! I knew on Sunday that a storm was coming and I wrote up my grocery list for the week. I was too lazy to go food shopping on Sunday so I went on Monday and stocked up. I was all set way back then for this storm on Thursday. Why can't others plan like that? It really wasn't THAT hard!


I saw a couple on the news this morning talking about having no power and no food with a toddler. I am thinking to myself---they have known about this for days why would they not have any food..:shrug:


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

We've had our share of misery here too this year. My wife has missed about 7 days due to icy roads. When we get to the "paved" road we have a choice, we can either slide down north into a couple sharp curves, or slide down south into another sharp curve.

She offered to come in one day, if someone wanted to guarantee her $500 deductible. No takers.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

countryfied2011 said:


> I saw a couple on the news this morning talking about having no power and no food with a toddler. I am thinking to myself---they have known about this for days why would they not have any food..:shrug:


This is so beyond my comprehension. No food?? Seriously??? I don't stock all crazy yet I have at least a week's worth of good food in the house and that's not even getting into canned soup or anything. For heaven's sake!! It's been predicted and you don't have ANYTHING???? :shrug:

That does it. Next storm, I'm going to make sure that I get on the news!! I'll tell them how to deal with this!!

1. Get a life and get some food in the house.
2. Learn how to cook something other than what comes from a box.
3. You need lights? They are called lanterns and flashlights - a GREAT invention.
4. Freezing cold and you're going to die? It's called blankets, fireplace, Mr. Buddy heater or worst case, leave the house and seek shelter in your town's emergency shelter.
5. So much snow? You have two arms and a shovel - use them!
6. Kids going stir crazy without electronics? It's called "board games" for a reason!! Or get them outside to see who can make the biggest and best snowman or if you have enough kids, set up snow forts and have a war! Heck, no matter the temp, we came in at dark. That was our sign to be home during the summer AND winter!

Oh man, I have no patience for this!!


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Must be wonderful to be perfect.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

farmerj said:


> lemon flavored....


just dont gather the "lemon" flavored outside.......


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

anniew said:


> Must be wonderful to be perfect.


There is a difference between "perfect", "responsible", and still evolving out of the mud without a clue. It must be wonderful to excuse insanity and irresponsibility because someone has to be "perfect" to figure out where the grocery store is, what food is, and how to store a day or two of it.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Annsni said:


> This is so beyond my comprehension. No food?? Seriously??? I don't stock all crazy yet I have at least a week's worth of good food in the house and that's not even getting into canned soup or anything. For heaven's sake!! It's been predicted and you don't have ANYTHING???? :shrug:
> 
> That does it. Next storm, I'm going to make sure that I get on the news!! I'll tell them how to deal with this!!
> 
> ...


You mean like this?

Kiddos...



Followed by 2 games of risk and then UNO?

Matt


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

anniew said:


> Must be wonderful to be perfect.


Why, yes it is! Thanks for noticing.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Perfection isn't necessary. Just a little common sense and responsibility.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

anniew said:


> Must be wonderful to be perfect.



Be careful not to confuse perfection with common sense. Honest mistake since common sense has become so rare.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Tobster . . you must provide a link . . . . We need to know exactly what our wonderful gubbermint has to say about **common sense**


----------



## milkman (Feb 3, 2007)

Now everyone knows the mentality of our society. We have a sick society, for the most part everyone's waiting on the government to rescue them. That's what the government wants to. The government has control over the masses that way.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Roadking said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> Kiddos...
> 
> ...



YEAH!!!! YES!!!!!!! TWO games of Risk? How did you have time for Uno???


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

We play cut throat...no molly coddling, back stabbing is encouraged...LOL!
They are playing again now, waiting for lunch so they can go shovel the driveway again and enlarge their forts while I continue to organize and set up my shop...and act as the sniper in the snowball fights.

Matt


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Tarheel said:


> Harry most of em still did't listen though. Herd through the grape vine last night... that being we were under a state of emergency that if you were caught out (driving) with out a good excuse you got a ticket.
> 
> Hmmm, maybe we got a keeper Governor.


They do that in Canada. If a road is officially closed and you are on it and get in an accident or have to be bailed out then you have to pay for it.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

MN actually put gates up on the roads and have signs stating the fines/penalties if you go around a barricade.

Having been activated when I was in the guard, I was the lucky dude that got tethered to the rescue vehicle and sent to check on the stranded cars. There were some downright lucky individuals that night.

-20*F temps, 50+ mph winds and snow at 28"+. We had already had 60"+ of snow by then for the year too.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Tobster said:


> Be careful not to confuse perfection with common sense. Honest mistake since common sense has become so rare.


....common sense is so rare nowadays, it is classified as a super power. :spinsmiley:


----------

